# Best Bottletop Filters



## Jim550

What do you guys think are the best?  I have used several from Fastcaps to Autofill to Nalgene rapid-flow. What's your favorite for larger volumes?


----------



## Slowpain

I always used millipore stericup PVDF .22um. PES will melt before its done depending on how much BB is in solution.


----------

